# Thyroglobulin level after RAI



## llhg71 (Apr 6, 2011)

It's been 13 months since my RAI treatment for cancer. What should my thyroglobulin level be? My last test a few months ago was .08.


----------



## minli (Aug 2, 2011)

Hi there. Do you have the lab ranges? Every lab is different so what is considered in range with one lab will be out of range with another


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

This is a good read on thyroglobulin...

http://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroglobulin/tab/test


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Mine was <0.3 (reference range <20) and I was told that was "excellent."


----------



## minli (Aug 2, 2011)

lab ranges are so interesting. my lab's normal range is 0.5-55.0

0-40 for the AB


----------

